# How to sink floating drift wood?



## Jorgens (Dec 28, 2008)

I have 2 large pieces of driftwood that I purchased. However, they do not sink. Anyone have any ideas on how to anchor them down? Their both approx. 24" x 20" x 15"

Thanks


----------



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

Glue it to a piece of slate or bury it under rocks. You can try boiling it or letting it sit in water for some time to see if it'll sink on its own. But from my experience; if it doesn't sink when you buy it, you shouldn't expect it to after you try to treat it.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

It depends on what type of wood it is. Weighting the wood underneath rocks or something in a tub can do the trick. I would put a powerhead in with it to keep the water circulating and prevent stagnation. Frequent water changes help too. Using warmer or even hot water helps too.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have used a large rubbermaid tub, Fill with hot water and place something heavy on top of wood to hold the wood down. With pieces of wood that big it will take some time for them to become waterlogged.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have read somewhere else on APC that someone used a piece of plexi glass glued to the bottom of the drift wood and then just piled gravel on it.


----------



## zeneo (Jul 10, 2005)

I use to tie some stones at the bottom of the driftwood, after a month or so I cut the wire and take off the stones.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You just have to let it get water logged. Soaking or anchoring it down are the only ways.


----------

